# 50/50 Flourite - Reg Gravel Mix Issue?



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

I've noticed that I've been having nutrient deficiency problems. My ammania and balanciaga are showing curled leaves while my arommatica are showing decay in old growths. I found out that this was the result of improper calcium and potassium levels. I was thinking maybe this is happening because of my 50/50 flourite/gravel mix. Would that logic be reasonable? 

I'm thinking of going 100% eco-complete in a week or so if my evaluations are correct.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi,

Replacing substrate will not help your deficiencies. What you need is balanced water column fertilization.

Edward


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

I see. But doesn't eco-complete leak calcium in to the water? So wouldn't that help the plants, if they are lacking calcium?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

In my experience, Flourite and sand/gravel substrate gets better as it ages, probably because there is a build up of organic material, bacteria etc which facilitates release from the substrate of various compounds. In the meantime, one needs to provide for plants by making nutrients available in the water above.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

All right. Thanks for the responses. I'll think about the pros and cons for each way of handling this situation. I'm kind of tired of the 50/50 look and eco complete gives some of the nice solid black color. However, to go 100% eco, I would need to pay around 60-70 dollars for three bags(dependent of where I get it from). Meanwhile, a friend of mine proposed the use of Flourish Equilibrium for my calcium deficiency. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi liteski,

How do you know you have calcium deficiency? Have you tested Ca concentrations in the tap and the aquarium?


----------

